# Canon 80D display turns off with SET button?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey guys. I have the option set to where (it specifies) if you hit the shutter button the display is supposed to turn off so that you can shoot without distraction through the view finder. I use back button focus, i don't know if that makes a difference in this scenario. Anyways, i have the SET button set to be used with exposure compensation. So in order to see where the little ticker is on the line graph, i need to hit the set button and then turn the dial on the front of the camera. But when i hit the SET button, the display turns off. The smaller display on the top of the camera will not display the ticker either. So i have to set it up to where the display stays on with the shutter button being pressed in order to see my exposure compensation and the ticker. Otherwise, the SET buttons makes the screen shut off... is there a setting to allow me to do this without keeping the screen on constantly?


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 5, 2017)

I just count the clicks on the dial as I turn it. Each click is 1/3 of a stop. I find that more intuitive than looking at a scale.


----------

